# ***OFFICIAL*** 2010-11 NFL Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit

It is that time of year again! Football season is upon us! Let's get this going!!!​


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

YESSSS!!!!! just a couple more days than i can stop watching baseball


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Vikings-Saints ‘encore’ kicks off NFL season*



> NEW ORLEANS (AP)—The Saints’ first Super Bowl title was so big in New Orleans that Mardi Gras, a revered local institution dating back well more than a century, became popularly known as, “Lombardi Gras.”
> 
> New Orleans’ momentous victory over the Indianapolis Colts occurred in the middle of the city’s parade season, so the Saints’ celebratory ride through town with the Vince Lombardi Trophy was simply added to the lineup. In the following days, players, coaches, team officials and the trophy made appearances in traditional parades as well.
> 
> And while Mardi Gras ended way back on Ash Wednesday, it seems as though Lombardi Gras still isn’t over quite yet—certainly not by the looks of the French Quarter, where a massive concert stage has been built on the river front, overlooking historic Jackson Square.
> 
> In the hours before the defending champs kick off the NFL season against the Minnesota Vikings on Thursday night in the Louisiana Superdome, the Big Easy will host a concert featuring Dave Matthews and Taylor Swift, an NFL-sponsored parade and a citywide bash for which a number of schools and businesses have already decided to shut down.
> 
> “It’s like the Super Bowl all over again,” Saints running back Reggie Bush(notes) said.
> 
> Indeed, Saints owner Tom Benson will show off the Lombardi Trophy once more at a newly completed festival plaza next to the Superdome that has been named Champions Square. Then the festivities move inside the dome, where those with the hottest ticket in town will witness the raising of a 2009 championship banner before kickoff.
> 
> The Vikings would like to see the party end right about there, and they have their reasons for believing they can make that happen.
> 
> Minnesota outperformed the Saints in numerous statistical categories when they met in last season’s NFC championship game and might have won if not for five turnovers.
> 
> The Vikings outgained the Saints 165 yards to 68 on the ground and 310 yards to 189 in the air. In the end, Minnesota was done in by three lost fumbles and two interceptions, the last by Saints cornerback Tracy Porter(notes) when the Vikings were threatening to take a late-game lead.
> 
> “They took us to the brink of destruction,” Saints safety Roman Harper(notes) recalled. “If it wasn’t for another Tracy Porter pick, who knows where we would be. … It was a great game last year and should be a great game this year.”
> 
> There is one considerable difference, however, as Minnesota coach Brad Childress was quick to point out. When this game ends, both teams get to keep playing.
> 
> “We’ve got 15 games after that,” Childress stressed. “You beat New Orleans, Miami’s coming to town. You lose to New Orleans, Miami’s coming to town.”
> 
> That hasn’t diminished interest in a game that also features the return of Brett Favre(notes), who’ll start his 20th season despite offseason left ankle surgery that had him mulling what would have been his third retirement. Instead, he reported to the Vikings halfway through the preseason.
> 
> “I feel pretty good,” Favre said. “People continue to say, ‘Can he hold up the whole year?’ You can say that about any quarterback that plays the game. It seems like at age 40, and soon to be 41, that I am the easy target to pick on … yet I continue to outlast all these guys.”
> 
> Favre performed brilliantly in the NFC title game despite taking a pounding from a Saints defense that drew a few flags—and fines—for some of the heavy hits they delivered.
> 
> Childress and some of Favre’s teammates have since suggested that the Saints appeared to be trying to hurt their quarterback, although Favre said this week he had no complaints.
> 
> The Saints say so-called “remember me” hits are part of an aggressive style taught by defensive coordinator Gregg Williams, and that they play the same way every game.
> 
> With the chatter that has gone back and forth, Saints quarterback Drew Brees(notes) figures the Vikings may be looking for a little payback. Certainly, it wouldn’t hurt Minnesota’s cause to knock the reigning Super Bowl MVP—who completed an NFL record 70.62 percent of his passes last season—out of the game.
> 
> “If you play defense in this league, you love to take a shot at the quarterback—a legal, clean shot—albeit you hit him as hard as you can,” Brees said. “We’ve been pretty good in regards to protecting the quarterback, trying to get it out and to avoid sacks and all those things. … Obviously, I know they’re going to be coming after me, and that’s fine.”
> 
> Minnesota topped the NFL with 48 sacks last season, led by end Jared Allen’s(notes) 14 1/2 . The Vikings defense also ranked sixth in yards allowed (305.5 per game).
> 
> The Saints’ offense led the NFL in total yards (403.8 per game) and has all of its key players back.
> 
> The biggest changes for New Orleans came on defense, where there will be three new starters, including Malcolm Jenkins(notes) at free safety while All-Pro Darren Sharper(notes) continues his rehabilitation from offseason knee surgery.
> 
> Minnesota’s offense will be without injured receiver Sidney Rice(notes), while running back Chester Taylor(notes) left for Chicago in the offseason.
> 
> Still, receiver Percy Harvin(notes)—also a threat in the running game—will be lining up all over the field, and the Saints still have to figure out how to stop Adrian Peterson. Peterson rushed for 122 yards and three TDs against New Orleans last year and who is eager to prove he’s overcome his past fumbling problems.
> 
> Saints fullback Heath Evans(notes) summed up the rematch this way: “They’ve got a lot to prove, we’ve got a lot to prove, and we both know it, so it will be everything it’s cracked up to be.”


Source


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

this is going to be a heck of a game tonight im really looking forward to the monday night game with the ravens and th jets, i think the ravens are going to run through the afc since they got a couple of legit wr's now


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Ravens are actually the underdogs in the vbookie. I put some credits on them. Flacco has a ton of options out there now. He is going to have McGahee/Rice in the backfield. Then he has Todd Heap as the tight end. Then he has Anquan Boldin, TJ Houshmandzadeh, Derrick Mason and Donte Stallworth as receivers.

That is an awesome set and then there defense is always looking good.


----------



## Thelegend

great game to start off this new season! cant wait to see what the jets can do.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Brady OKs contract to become NFL’s top paid player*



> FOXBOROUGH, Mass. (AP)—A day that started badly for Tom Brady(notes) turned out to be a pretty good one after all.
> 
> After a morning crash left Brady’s car damaged but the New England Patriots quarterback unhurt, he came to terms on a contract that will make him the highest paid player in the NFL.
> 
> Two people with knowledge of the contract said Thursday night that Brady has agreed to a four-year extension beginning in 2011.
> 
> Related CoverageBrady OK after car accident AdChoices
> It has a value of $18 million per year with a total of $48.5 million guaranteed, one of those persons said. Both persons spoke on condition of anonymity because the paperwork had not yet been filed with the NFL.
> 
> Brady is making $6.5 million this season in the final year of a six-year deal.
> 
> The extension was first reported by Peter King of Sports Illustrated during halftime of NBC’s telecast of the Minnesota-New Orleans game.
> 
> The average value of Brady’s deal surpasses that of New York Giants quarterback Eli Manning(notes), who agreed this year to a six-year, $97.5 million ($16.25 million average) extension starting next year. He’s making $9.4 million this season.
> 
> Peyton Manning(notes) is in the final year of a seven-year, $98 million deal ($14 million average) and Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay said he intends to make his quarterback the NFL’s highest paid player.
> 
> Brady’s contract differs from those two deals in that it pays him a higher average salary over a shorter period of time. He has said he would like to play 10 more seasons. He is currently playing under a four-year extension with an average value of $12 million that he signed with two years left on his previous deal.
> 
> Brady’s new agreement, which expires when he will be 37, came on a day in which the black Audi being driven by the two-time Super Bowl MVP was involved in a two-car crash near his home in Boston’s Back Bay. Police responded to the scene at about 6:30 a.m. after reports of an accident, police spokeswoman Elaine Driscoll said.
> 
> The 21-year-old driver of a red minivan involved in the crash, Ludgero Rodrigues, was cited Thursday for failing to stop at a red light, based on witnesses statements, police said. Two other people were able to exit the minivan and had no visible injuries, they said.
> 
> The police report, which did not name Brady, said the driver of the Audi had no visible injuries and was evaluated by Emergency Medical Services. It said a 49-year-old passenger had to be freed with the Jaws of Life and was taken to a hospital.
> 
> Brady wasn’t hospitalized and went to Gillette Stadium where he took part in a walkthrough practice at about 10:45 a.m. At the full practice starting shortly after 1 p.m., he stretched with his teammates, threw passes and participated in the entire session in full uniform.
> 
> The Patriots begin their season Sunday at home against the Cincinnati Bengals.
> 
> Brady has had a strong exhibition season after throwing for 4,398 yards, second-most in his career, in 2009. His 28 touchdown passes tied for second in his career. That followed a 2008 season in which he suffered a season-ending injury to his left knee in the opener. He played late last season with finger and rib injuries but appeared healthy since the team began training camp in late July.
> 
> The Patriots drafted Brady in the sixth round out of Michigan in 2000 and he has been the starter since the third game in 2001 after Drew Bledsoe was injured. Brady was named MVP of the Super Bowl that season and in the 2003 season. He also was part of the team that won the championship after the 2004 season.
> 
> In 2007, he was named MVP of the NFL when the Patriots were 18-0 before losing the Super Bowl 17-14 to the New York Giants on a last-minute touchdown.


Source


----------



## Thelegend

^Manning is seeing dollar signs after this contract was signed. brady deserves to be one of the highest paid guys in the league.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Week 1 Injuries*



> *Minnesota Vikings*
> Chris Cook CB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice Out
> Jimmy Kennedy DT Knee Did Not Participate In Practice Out
> Toby Gerhart RB Knee Limited Participation in Practice Questionable
> Cedric Griffin CB Knee Limited Participation in Practice Questionable
> Brett Favre QB Ankle Full Participation in Practice Probable
> Jamarca Sanford S Ankle Full Participation in Practice Probable
> John Sullivan C Calf Limited Participation in Practice Probable
> 
> *New Orleans Saints*
> Stanley Arnoux LB Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice Out
> Chris Ivory RB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice Out
> Zach Strief T Knee Did Not Participate In Practice Questionable
> Tony Hargrove DT Knee Did Not Participate In Practice Probable
> Marques Colston WR Kidney Full Participation in Practice Probable
> Jimmy Graham TE Ankle Full Participation in Practice Probable
> Pierson Prioleau S Knee Full Participation in Practice Probable
> Tracy Porter CB Knee Limited Participation in Practice Probable
> Jonathan Vilma LB Groin Limited Participation in Practice Probable
> 
> *Cleveland Browns*
> Shawn Lauvao G Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Nick Sorensen S Head Did Not Participate In Practice
> Robert Royal TE Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Marcus Benard LB Shoulder Limited Participation in Practice
> David Bowens LB Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> Shaun Rogers DT Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> Floyd Womack G Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> D'Qwell Jackson LB Chest Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> 
> *Tampa Bay Bucs*
> Josh Freeman QB right Thumb Full Participation in Practice
> Niko Koutouvides LB Neck Full Participation in Practice
> Brian Price DT Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> Maurice Stovall WR Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *Miami Dolphins *
> Channing Crowder LB Groin Did Not Participate In Practice
> Jake Grove C Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> Brandon Marshall WR Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Jake Long T Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Buffalo Bills*
> Antonio Coleman LB Hamstring Did Not Participate In Practice
> Kawika Mitchell LB Foot Did Not Participate In Practice
> Reggie Torbor LB Chest Did Not Participate In Practice
> Jairus Byrd S Groin Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *Cincinatti Bengals*
> Andre Caldwell WR Groin Did Not Participate In Practice
> Brandon Ghee CB Head Did Not Participate In Practice
> Geno Atkins DT Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Jonathan Fanene DT Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> Brian Leonard RB Foot Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *New England Patriots*
> Nick Kaczur T Back Did Not Participate In Practice
> Randy Moss WR Illness Did Not Participate In Practice
> Terrence Wheatley CB Foot Did Not Participate In Practice
> Kyle Arrington CB Groin Full Participation in Practice
> Ron Brace DT Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Tom Brady QB right Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> Jermaine Cunningham LB Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Brandon Deaderick DE Toe Full Participation in Practice
> Aaron Hernandez TE Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Myron Pryor DE Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Matt Slater WR Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> Julian Edelman WR Foot Limited Participation in Practice
> Laurence Maroney RB Thigh Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Houston Texans*
> Antwaun Molden CB Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Kareem Jackson CB Eye Full Participation in Practice
> Steve Slaton RB Toe Full Participation in Practice
> Duane Brown T Hamstring Limited Participation in Practice
> Owen Daniels TE Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> Mario Williams DE Groin Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Denver Broncos*
> Ryan Harris T Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Darcel McBath S Forearm Did Not Participate In Practice
> Andre Brown RB Toe Full Participation in Practice
> Daniel Graham TE Chest Full Participation in Practice
> Knowshon Moreno RB Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> Demaryius Thomas WR Foot Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *Jacksonville Jaguars*
> Scotty McGee KR Shoulder Did Not Participate In Practice
> Jarett Dillard WR Foot Limited Participation in Practice
> Deji Karim RB Thumb Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Oakland Raiders*
> Michael Bush RB Thumb Did Not Participate In Practice
> Travis Goethel LB Back Did Not Participate In Practice
> Walter McFadden CB Hamstring Did Not Participate In Practice
> Chaz Schilens WR Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Desmond Bryant DT Elbow Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Tennessee Titans*
> Mike Otto T Knee Did Not Participate In Practice --
> Will Witherspoon LB Not Injury Related Did Not Participate In Practice --
> Tony Brown DT Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Jacob Ford DE Back Full Participation in Practice
> Justin Gage WR Hand Full Participation in Practice
> Leroy Harris G Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Colin Allred LB Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> William Hayes DE Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Carolina Panthers*
> Jeff Otah T Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Jordan Senn LB Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Tyrell Sutton RB Shoulder Did Not Participate In Practice
> Tyler Brayton DE Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *New York Giants*
> Phillip Dillard LB Hamstring Did Not Participate In Practice
> Michael Johnson S Not Injury Related Did Not Participate In Practice
> Chase Blackburn LB Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Chris Canty DT Groin Full Participation in Practice
> Shaun O'Hara C Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Corey Webster CB Groin Full Participation in Practice
> Gerris Wilkinson LB Groin Full Participation in Practice
> Aaron Ross CB Foot Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Detroit Lions*
> DeAndre Levy LB Groin Did Not Participate In Practice
> C.C. Brown S Forearm Full Participation in Practice
> Jonathan Wade CB Finger Full Participation in Practice
> Louis Delmas S Groin Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Chicago Bears*
> Earl Bennett WR Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> Nick Roach LB Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Major Wright S Finger Full Participation in Practice
> Lance Briggs LB Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> Desmond Clark RB Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> Craig Steltz S Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Arizona Cardinals*
> Chris Wells RB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Michael Adams CB Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> Will Davis LB Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Larry Fitzgerald WR Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Ben Patrick TE Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Joey Porter LB Back Full Participation in Practice
> Andre Roberts WR Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> Jason Wright RB Toe Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *St. Louis Rams*
> James Butler S Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Atlanta Falcons*
> Michael Jenkins WR Shoulder Did Not Participate In Practice
> Brent Grimes CB Hip Full Participation in Practice
> Corey Peters DT Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Joe Hawley C Hip Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Pittsburgh Steelers*
> Chris Kemoeatu G Foot Did Not Participate In Practice
> Byron Leftwich QB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> 
> *Green Bay Packers*
> Desmond Bishop LB Hamstring Did Not Participate In Practice
> Mike Neal DE Abdomen Did Not Participate In Practice
> Brady Poppinga LB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Brandon Underwood CB Shoulder Did Not Participate In Practice
> Bryan Bulaga T Hip Full Participation in Practice
> Cullen Jenkins DE Calf Full Participation in Practice
> Brad Jones LB Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> Clay Matthews LB Hamstring Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *Philadelphia Eagles*
> None
> 
> *San Franscisco 49ers*
> William James CB Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Diyral Briggs LB Concussion Full Participation in Practice
> Ahmad Brooks LB Lacerated Kidney Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> Eric Heitmann C Fibula Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> Kyle Williams WR Toe Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> 
> *Seattle Seahawks*
> Raheem Brock DE Back Limited Participation in Practice
> Anthony McCoy TE Ankle Limited Participation in Practice
> Chester Pitts G Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> Russell Okung T Ankle Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> 
> *Dallas Coyboys*
> Marc Colombo T Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Kyle Kosier G Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Sam Young T Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Gerald Sensabaugh S Shoulder Full Participation in Practice
> 
> *Wahsington Redskins*
> Kareem Moore S Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Jammal Brown T Hip Full Participation in Practice
> Donovan McNabb QB Ankle Full Participation in Practice
> Mike Sellers RB Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Andre Carter LB Illness Limited Participation in Practice
> Perry Riley LB Foot Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Baltimore Ravens*
> Paul Kruger LB Shoulder Did Not Participate In Practice
> Oniel Cousins T Head Full Participation in Practice
> Lardarius Webb CB Knee Full Participation in Practice
> Terrence Cody DT Knee Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> Jared Gaither T Back Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> Donte' Stallworth WR Foot Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> 
> *New York Jets*
> Brodney Pool S Ankle Did Not Participate In Practice
> Shaun Ellis DE Knee Limited Participation in Practice
> Calvin Pace LB Foot Out (Definitely Will Not Play)
> 
> *San Diego Chargers*
> Billy Volek QB Knee Did Not Participate In Practice
> Shawne Merriman LB Achilles Limited Participation in Practice
> 
> *Kansas City Chiefs*
> Cameron Sheffield LB Neck Did Not Participate In Practice
> Ryan O'Callaghan T Groin Limited Participation in Practice


http://www.nfl.com/injuries?week=1


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

Thelegend said:


> ^Manning is seeing dollar signs after this contract was signed. brady deserves to be one of the highest paid guys in the league.



oh yeah yo better belive peyton is going to expect the colts to either match that or go way over now. i thought brady made way more than that, only 6.5 mil that was a steal for the pats


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man I am happy that the Redskins beat the Cowboys! Although I will say that the Cowboys pretty much beat themselves with all of their penalties.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

jeez that right tackle(i think his name was barron?) had at least four penalties on his own, he just kept mugging orakpo every time he was able to get past him in the blitz. clinton portis looked pretty solid too. ugly game but good win for the skins


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah I liked it. Huge Skins fan here haha. I can't wait for McNabb to settle in. Portis is looking solid and it is probably because he played for Shanahan back when he was with Denver.



> *Winners and Losers*
> 
> *Winners*
> 
> • *Tennessee Titans*
> Yes, it was the Oakland Raiders. But how can you not love what you saw from the Titans? Vince Young(notes) carried over last season’s late development, and Chris Johnson remains the most exciting player in the NFL. And that healthy defense looks like it might be a unit to be reckoned with – regardless of whether Albert Haynesworth(notes) is brought back into the fold.
> 
> • *New York Giants wideout Hakeem Nicks(notes)*
> The Carolina Panthers should have paid more attention to him in the red zone. All the offseason talk about Nicks being ready to bust out is legit. No offense to Steve Smith and Mario Manningham(notes), but Nicks is longer and faster, and will be Eli Manning’s(notes) primary playmaker all season.
> 
> • *Pittsburgh Steelers*
> The win over the Atlanta Falcons was ghastly, but this is the reality of what life will be like without Ben Roethlisberger(notes). And Steelers fans should realize the Falcons are going to be a playoff-caliber team. If the Steelers can go 2-2 in the tough opening slate without Roethlisberger, they’ll have dodged a bullet.
> 
> • *Chicago Bears quarterback Jay Cutler(notes)*
> It wasn’t always pretty, and say what you want about the 89-yard screen pass, but Cutler’s 372-yard, two-touchdown effort was an encouraging start. Yes, it was at the expense of Detroit, but miscue’s by Cutler’s supporting cast kept his numbers from being even better. If the Bears can keep Cutler healthy (a monumental if), the offense will find a groove in the red zone, too.
> 
> 
> • *Houston Texans running back Arian Foster(notes)*
> He’s big and is going to take a lot of hard hits, but how in the world was this guy not drafted coming out of the University of Tennessee, especially after rushing for 1,193 yards and 12 touchdowns as a junior? More than any other player this week, Foster lived up to the offseason hype about a potential breakout season.
> 
> •* New England Patriots*
> Remember when the Patriots were supposedly heading into a backslide? So much for that. The Patriots beat up what should be the class of the AFC North. And while the Cincinnati Bengals didn’t do themselves any favors with early mistakes, the Patriots defense is faster than expected.
> 
> • *Seattle Seahawks coach Pete Carroll*
> Talk about a guy who needed a start like this. After all the offseason negativity about USC and curiosity over his latest NFL stint, Carroll and the Seahawks pummeled a San Francisco team expected to be the class of the NFC West. No doubt, Carroll has the fire and personality to make it in the NFL. And if this is an example of how Seattle is responding to him, he is going to be a huge story all season.
> 
> • *Green Bay Packers*
> As expected, they showed they can roll up points on one of the league’s best defenses. There is still work to do with Rodgers, who faced a fair amount of pressure, and the potential loss of Ryan Grant(notes) could be huge. But unless Grant is done for the season, this is a team that can survive for a few weeks without a top notch running game. Charles Woodson(notes) and that defense still looks brilliant, too.
> 
> • *Arizona Cardinals wideout Steve Breaston(notes)*
> The St. Louis Rams’ secondary isn’t anything special, but we can stop asking whether Breaston could step into the void left by Anquan Boldin(notes). Sunday’s 132-yard effort will be one of many big games this season. He’s a top notch No. 2 wideout, and I’m betting his overall numbers this year will be similar to what Boldin puts up as a No. 1 in Baltimore.
> 
> *Losers*
> 
> • *Eagles coaching staff*
> How in the world Stewart Bradley(notes) and Kevin Kolb(notes) briefly got back into Sunday’s game after clearly suffering concussions is beyond me. Not only did the Eagles lose a game that is an early barometer, but they showed poor judgment with a huge player safety concern. You can bet the league and NFL Players Association will be looking into this one.
> 
> • *Detroit Lions*
> It can’t get much worse than Sunday. Not only did the Lions get robbed of a win by a ridiculous rule, they lost quarterback Matt Stafford to an injured throwing shoulder. And just when things appeared to be looking up, too. This is a tortured franchise, plain and simple.
> 
> • *Oakland Raiders*
> Wow. Where to begin? Well, start here: JaMarcus Russell(notes) wasn’t this team’s only problem. The offensive line is bad, the defense is slow up front and no matter how many press releases the Raiders want to send out to the media, mentioning Darrius Heyward-Bey(notes) in the same breath as other great Raiders receivers should be a crime.
> 
> • *Panthers quarterback Matt Moore(notes)*
> The Giants defense is going to be very good, but Moore just looked lost too many times on Sunday. He throws too many risky balls into terrible spots. And everyone knows Jimmy Clausen(notes) is just waiting for his shot. Moore’s time is already running out.
> 
> • *Indianapolis Colts*
> No need to worry about the running game when you trail 27-10 in the fourth quarter. I keep looking at that defense, and all I see is an aging Dwight Freeney(notes), a broke down Bob Sanders(notes), and few young impact players. That’s food for thought for Peyton Manning(notes) when he signs his gazillion dollar extension.
> 
> • *Falcons running back Michael Turner(notes)*
> He was supposed to have more explosion with his lighter weight and play a bigger role in the passing game. Neither of those things materialized against Pittsburgh. Granted, the Steelers defense is daunting, but Turner never looked close to breaking anything Sunday. It’s hurting that offense more than anything else.
> 
> • *Cincinnati Bengals*
> The Patriots were supposed to be an immediate measuring stick. Instead, they became the stick that whipped Cincinnati for nearly three quarters. The Bengals aren’t possibly as bad as they looked Sunday, but they made up a lot of ground when the Patriots relaxed with a big lead. The offensive line has to play better early in games. Sure would be nice if that Andre Smith(notes) pick started to pay off.
> 
> • *Browns quarterback Jake Delhomme(notes)*
> He threw one of the worst interceptions we’ve seen from him in a long time, and that’s not easy, considering last season’s debacle. The running game and defense were fairly solid against a mediocre Tampa Bay Buccaneers team. But since the 2008 playoffs, Delhomme is good for at least one or two horrible mistakes every game. And frankly, the Browns are nowhere near good enough to overcome that reality.
> 
> • *49ers coach Mike Singletary*
> He had far too many questionable coaching decisions against Seattle. Then again, perhaps giving up some early points in a blowout loss wouldn’t have mattered. Whatever the case, Singletary opened the door to question his game management, not to mention the motivation of a team that should have been far better defensively. If the 49ers don’t bounce back next week, there are going to be a lot of concerns, chief among them being Singletary’s backing of Alex Smith at quarterback.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=A0wNddGKC5JMuSwAQkNDubYF?slug=cr-winnersandlosers091210





> *Bob Sanders undergoes surgery for torn biceps tendon *
> 
> Colts safety Bob Sanders has undergone surgery by Dr. James Andrews for a torn biceps tendon according to Adam Schefter of ESPN. Any timetable for a return remains undetermined.
> 
> Sanders tore his bicep tendon against the Houston Texans in the Colts opener.
> 
> http://www.theredzone.org/BlogDescr...s-surgery-for-torn-biceps-tendon/Default.aspx


----------



## TheOldAssassin

*Michael Vick is BACK!*

He will start for the Eagles in Detroit this Sunday, as Kevin Kolb is unavailable for at least one week due to a concussion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

> It takes a lot to win on the road in the NFL, but there are four teams that possess the ingredients necessary to pull off the difficult feat in Week 2. These four are in a unique position to get a difficult road win based on trends, past history and surrounding circumstances entering this weekend's action.
> 
> The Bears, Steelers, Ravens and Patriots all appear to be in position to claim road victories. The Bears travel to Dallas to square off against the Cowboys, the Steelers are taking on the Titans, the Ravens face the rival Bengals and the Patriots will do battle vs. the hated Jets. Each matchup provides an opportunity for the visiting team to get a win.
> 
> *Game: Chicago at Dallas (1 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Venue: Cowboys Stadium
> 
> *Last time at site:* Julius Jones rushed for 150 yards and two touchdowns to lead the Cowboys past the Bears, 21-7, in Week 12 of the 2004 season.
> 
> *Reason for road optimism:* The Bears have not had great success at Dallas over the years. In fact, Chicago is just 3-7 on the road against the Cowboys. That said, all is not lost for Lovie Smith's squad this Sunday. They are coming off a thrilling Week 1 victory over the Lions, and should be able to ride that momentum into Dallas. Julius Peppers was a defensive force vs. Detroit, and should be able to exploit Dallas' offensive tackles, while Jay Cutler passed for 372 yards. Add in the fact Devin Hester is always a threat in the punt game, and Chicago has all the ingredients to stand toe-to-toe with Dallas.
> 
> Dallas typically performs very well in front of its fans, but you don't have to look back very far to find the last time it lost in its home-opener. The Cowboys lost a thriller to the Giants in the regular-season debut of their new stadium last year. Additionally, they are already under enormous pressure after a poor preseason and a dispiriting loss to the rival Redskins in Week 1. If the Cowboys struggle early, they might try too hard and continue to make the silly penalties and mental errors that doomed them last week, opening the door for the Bears.
> 
> *Game: Pittsburgh at Tennessee (1 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Venue: LP Field
> 
> *Last time at site:* The Titans forced four Ben Roethlisberger fumbles and picked him off twice en route to a 31-14 Week 16 victory in 2008.
> 
> *Reason for road optimism:* Pittsburgh's history in Tennessee has not been pretty. The Steelers are just 1-5 in six trips to the Volunteer State, including the playoffs. No need to fret, though, Steelers fans, there is still hope. In the teams' most recent meeting, Pittsburgh outlasted visiting Tennessee, 13-10 last season. That victory should give them confidence heading into this week's matchup, and by beating Atlanta last Sunday, backup QB Dennis Dixon showed his teammates he is capable of winning games.
> 
> While many of the historic trends favor the Titans, there are still some concerns. Despite Tennessee's success over the past few years, it is just 2-7 in Week 2 games. Even more alarming, the Titans are just 1-3 in Week 2 home games over that stretch. Also working against them is that they don't really match up well against the Steelers. Tennessee is primarily a running team, and Pittsburgh's biggest strength is its run defense. The onus could be on Vince Young to help the Titans avoid a setback after a rousing Week 1 victory over Oakland.
> 
> *Game: Baltimore at Cincinnati (1 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Venue: Paul Brown Stadium
> 
> *Last time at site:* Cedric Benson rushed for 117 yards and a touchdown to help the Bengals knock off the Ravens, 17-7, in Week 9 of last season.
> 
> *Reason for road optimism:* The Ravens have been at their best in their second game over the past four seasons. Not only are they 4-0 in those contests, they have outscored their opponents 107-55. More importantly for this week's tilt, Baltimore is riding a huge wave of momentum after a big road victory in New York. That win gives the Ravens belief that they can go into a hostile environment and emerge victorious, and showed how well wide receiver additions Anquan Boldin and T.J. Houshmandzadeh fit into the offense.
> 
> Cincinnati entered the season with Super Bowl expectations, but was humbled by another AFC contender in Week 1. Following that blowout loss to the Patriots, the Bengals are already in a somewhat precarious position. A loss to the Ravens on Sunday would drop them two games behind their division rival and set them back in the tiebreakers. Cincinnati has dropped its last two home-openers, and has not really been sharp since the middle of last season, going 1-5 in its last six regular and postseason games. Given those factors, the Bengals appear ripe for the picking.
> 
> *Game: New England at N.Y. Jets (Sunday, 4:15 p.m. ET)*
> 
> Venue: New Meadowlands Stadium
> 
> *Last time at site:* Mark Sanchez took care of the ball and made plays when he had to as the Jets edged the Patriots, 16-9, in a defensive battle.
> 
> *Reason for road optimism:* The Patriots should come into this game with loads of confidence. First there is the history. Tom Brady, who recently said he hated the Jets, is 7-1 in September in his career, 7-1 against the Jets in his career and New England had won eight consecutive games at New York prior to last year's loss. Then there is the current situation. The Patriots had one of Week 1's most impressive victories, dismantling the Bengals in all three phases of the game, and star receiver Wes Welker showed he is recovered from offseason knee surgery. If it brings its A-game, New England should have a good chance at beating its rivals on the road.
> 
> The Jets made a series of high-profile offseason moves and placed even more spotlight on themselves by participating in the HBO Hard Knocks series. And that's not even to mention coach Rex Ryan, who put his team squarely in the crosshairs by proclaiming it would win the Super Bowl this year. The buzz was palpable going into last Monday night's game against the Ravens -- and then the ball was kicked off. The Jets' defense was as good as advertised, but Sanchez struggled mightily in a 10-9 loss. This tough matchup will put New York's resolve to the test, and it could be in trouble if it doesn't respond better than last week.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...tial-week-2-road-warriors?module=HP_spotlight


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

does anyone really think that the vikings trying to make a move for vincent jackson is going to help them out?? that was a really tough game to watch yesterday and i dont hink addding another wideout is going to solve anything

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5592256


----------



## TheOldAssassin

The last few days have been interesting:

Brandon Jacobs getting fined for throwing his helmet into the stands, Braylon Edwards getting arrested for drunk driving, and Michael Vick being named the Eagles' starting quarterback, for the time being anyway.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

i think as long as vick doesnt stink it up the next few weeks hes gonna be the starter for the rest of the year. that brandon jacobs incident was funny he said he was trying to throw it near the bench and it got caught on his glove..yeah right that sounds reasonable:confused02:.


----------



## TheOldAssassin

Apparently Giants offensive tackle Kareem McKenzie tried to outdo Jacobs last week when it comes to playing without any discipline or self-control whatsoever - and come to think of it, Jacobs and Ahmad Bradshaw both had dumb personal fouls too.

I remember way back in the early '70s, when Ray Kroc got on the loudspeaker at the stadium and apologized to the fans for the "stupid baseball" his San Diego Padres were playing.

What's going on with the Giants is fast approaching that level.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Denver has the Titans tomorrow. I'm hoping we can shut CJ down, aand our offense continues to have 400+ yard passing games.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man last night's game was a good one! I am happy that he Redskins got the win over the Packers as well! :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca

Week six, here we come! Jets @ Broncos and Colts @ Redskins!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am disappointed that the Redskins lost. Their running game was looking good but passing wise wasn't really pretty. Manning was getting plays off extremely quickly as well.


----------



## RudeBoySes

HitOrGetHit said:


> Huge Skins fan here haha.


sorry to say .. but the Skins are full of rejects, and 'has-beens' picked up from the scrap heap.. the team is full of 'past their prime' players..

1. Portis
2. McNabb
3. Johnson
4. Parker
5. Galloway
6. Moss

just to name a few.. lol

then there's Hayneworth.. a problem child..


----------



## UrbanBounca

RudeBoySes said:


> sorry to say .. but the Skins are full of rejects, and 'has-beens' picked up from the scrap heap.. the team is full of 'past their prime' players..
> 
> 1. Portis
> 2. McNabb
> 3. Johnson
> 4. Parker
> 5. Galloway
> 6. Moss
> 
> just to name a few.. lol
> 
> then there's Hayneworth.. a problem child..


Johnson and Parker were cut. Galloway is second string. McNabb and Moss can still get it done. Hell, Haynesworth is fantastic at clogging the inside, problem child or not.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man the Redskins got the crap kicked out of them last night... Where was the defense?


----------



## limba

I HATE the Steelers!

Had a bet on them!
They were 13-0 up, the Bills made it 13-13.
Then Steelers made it 16-13.
With under 2 minutes left Steelers had possession! ANd they lost it. 
Feckin hell!

With 7 seconds to go - Field Goal Bills!

Bloody Hell!
This game screwed me up!
Damn.... i am so pissed!:angry08::angry04:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Standings*

*AFC*
[expand]*AFC East*
New York Jets (9-2)
New England Patriots (9-2)
Miami Dolphins (6-5)
Buffalo Bills(2-9)

*AFC North*
Baltimore Ravens (8-3)
Pittsburgh Steelers (8-3)
Cleveland Browns (4-7)
Cincinatti Bengals (2-9)

*AFC South*
Jacksonville Jaguars (6-5)
Indianapolis Colts (6-5)
Houston Texans (5-6)
Tennessee Titans (5-6)

*AFC West*
Kansas City Chiefs (7-4)
San Diego Chargers (6-5)
Oakland Raiders (5-6)
Denver Broncos (3-8)[/expand]

*NFC*
[expand]*NFC East*
Philadelphia Eagles (7-4)
New York Giants (7-4)
Washington Redskins (5-6)
Dallas Cowboys (3-8)

*NFC North*
Chicago Bears (8-3)
Green Bay Packers (7-4)
Minnesota Vikings (4-7)
Detroit Lions (2-9)

*NFC South*
Atlanta Falcons (9-2)
New Orleans Saints (8-3)
Tampa Bay Buccaneers (7-4)
Carolina Panthers (1-10)

*NFC West*
St. Louis Rams (5-6)
Seattle Seahawks (5-6)
San Francisco 49ers (4-7)
Arizona Cardinals (3-8)[/expand]​


----------



## limba

HitOrGetHit said:


> *AFC*
> [expand]*AFC East*
> New York Jets (9-2)
> New England Patriots (9-2)
> Miami Dolphins (6-5)
> Buffalo Bills(2-9)
> 
> *AFC North*
> Baltimore Ravens (8-3)
> Pittsburgh Steelers (8-3)
> Cleveland Browns (4-7)
> Cincinatti Bengals (2-9)
> 
> *AFC South*
> Jacksonville Jaguars (6-5)
> Indianapolis Colts (6-5)
> Houston Texans (5-6)
> Tennessee Titans (5-6)
> 
> *AFC West*
> Kansas City Chiefs (7-4)
> San Diego Chargers (6-5)
> Oakland Raiders (5-6)
> Denver Broncos (3-8)[/expand]
> 
> *NFC*
> [expand]*NFC East*
> Philadelphia Eagles (7-4)
> New York Giants (7-4)
> Washington Redskins (5-6)
> Dallas Cowboys (3-8)
> 
> *NFC North*
> Chicago Bears (8-3)
> Green Bay Packers (7-4)
> Minnesota Vikings (4-7)
> Detroit Lions (2-9)
> 
> *NFC South*
> Atlanta Falcons (9-2)
> New Orleans Saints (8-3)
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers (7-4)
> Carolina Panthers (1-10)
> 
> *NFC West*
> St. Louis Rams (5-6)
> Seattle Seahawks (5-6)
> San Francisco 49ers (4-7)
> Arizona Cardinals (3-8)[/expand]​


I'm picking Patriots FTW! Brady will do his magic again!
I see them beating Atlanta or New Orleans in the superbowl!!


----------



## RudeBoySes

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man the Redskins got the crap kicked out of them last night... Where was the defense?


LoL !


Thursday night FOOTBALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Eagles let one go this past Sunday, however, after re-watching the game, i truly believe the BEARS cheated!

Notice all the Eagle players were slipping and sliding everywhere? Reported yesterday, the BEARS will NOW re-sod the field.. lol.

The Eagles are predicated on SPEED. The Bears know this, so they purposely slopped up the field to slow down the Eagles receivers.

It's ok.. we'll see then again in the Playoffs.

Now.. tonights game on the NFL Channel !

I got the Eagles by 1 touchdown... they are pissed about their loss to the Bears.. Houston is about to open up a can of woop-ass. 

Anyone like Houston?


----------



## Leed

I'm pretty new to NFL, can anyone explain shortly how does the play-off system work? As far as I understood, two teams from each division get further, but there's something more to it than just that isnt it?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This will explain it better than I can. :thumbsup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Football_League_playoffs


----------



## RudeBoySes

I just want to update my prediction for tonight's Eagles game:

Originally i had them winning by a td, however.. latest update is Asante Samuel and Parker are both out !

Because of that.. it's going to be alot closer .. right now the line is at 10.. but i have the Eagles still winning but only by a field goal .. 

Asante is a beast .. and the Eagles Defense will miss him dearly !


----------



## UrbanBounca

I've almost quit watching the NFL after all the crap going through the Broncos organization right now. We're 3-9, with a new interim HC, and our starting CB was locked up this week for sexual assault.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah UB, the Bronco's areb't looking too good this year. Neither are the Redskins though...


----------



## RudeBoySes

*McNabb Benched.. haha!*

We have been screaming this the past 2-3 years, that McNabb sucks a mean one!

But the National Media thought the Philadelphia fan base was ungrateful, and clueless. 

Now.. after just half a season, Shannahan realizes what we have been complaining about.. lol.!

http://www.bleedinggreennation.com/2010/12/17/1882251/donovan-mcnabb-benched-redskins-career-likely-over


----------



## sillywillybubba

it would have been ok in philly to bench mcnabb because the eagles have a backup QB (Kolb) capable of running an offense, and getting the ball to D Jackson. Rex GROSSman is the guy who is going to be running the washington offense...that guy sucks, he can hardly throw the ball 10 yards. So heres my next question...how the hell are the Redskins going to sign mcnabb to an extention, then make him the backup 2 weeks later...are they planning on cutting him after the season, it just makes no sense.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Even though Grossman threw 2 INT's, he still had an outstanding game. 322 yards and 4 TD's. The defense was the *******'s downfall today.


----------



## Leed

Damn, those were some last 2 minutes of the game for me as a Steelers fan. Almost got the winning touchdown in the last 2 seconds.. almost.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This weekend was a great weekend for football. So mny close games that came down to the last second. Awesome weekend!


----------



## RudeBoySes

*Giant Monumental Collapse*









_Photo: Al Bello/Getty Images_

*What a great game this weekend!*

If anyone caught the Giants vs. Eagles game yesterday, will know what im talking about.

The NY Football Giants were up by 3 touchdowns in the 4th quarter!

Then Mike Vick, aka '*Starship 7*', mounted a comeback, scored 28 points within 7 minutes and 28 seconds, that consisted of a surprise on-sides kick, +100 yards rushing by Mike Vick, and to top it all off with a game winning punt return by '*D-Jack*' as the game clock hit Zero .. LoL!






This has never been done before in the entire history of the NFL.

Unreal .. 

Mike Vick for MVP! Screw Tom Brady, aka 'Justin Beiber' wanna be.

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2010/12/18/1884831/giants-vs-eagles-preview-nfl-playoff-picture-nfc-east


----------



## Dan0

15 minutes till the Playoffs kick off with Saints-Seahawks.
Anyone else watching?


----------



## limba

Yeah.



The Saints are OUT!!!


----------



## Dan0

Next year.


----------



## Leed

Colts-Jets time!
One week till the Steelers game though.


----------



## box

Boom! What a game that was, and what a run by Lynch.


----------



## Dan0

If I got through the 2005-2009 era of the Saints, I'll get through now. We'll get 'em next year.

First step:
Fire Roman Harper


----------



## dudeabides

I'll be bummed through the rest of the playoffs so they better have some good games to make it better.


----------



## Dan0

The only thing that could make these playoffs satisfied for me would be The Ravens making it to the Superbowl.


----------



## Leed

Who will be the Steelers up against? First I though It'll be Ravens/Chiefs, but now I heard there's something more to it.. :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am pretty sure that Pittsburgh is playing the winner of the NY Jets and the Colts.


----------



## dudeabides

It depends on who wins the two games this weekend. The better of the two plays the Steelers and the worse plays the Patriots.


----------

